# Manual Foot Operated Log Splitter



## KevinM (Dec 8, 2007)

Has anyone every used a foot operated log splitter similar to the one in the link below?  I have a splitting axe and wedge but it is dark and cold working outside now.  I need to split down some delivered wood since it isn't all as dry as I would like.  We increased our wood delivery this year to two face cords, obviously we only have occasional fires.

Foot-operated Log Splitter

My wife is thinking of giving it to me as a Christmas present, especially since it is on sale this week.

Kevin.


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 8, 2007)

Linky no worky.... :shut:


----------



## KevinM (Dec 8, 2007)

The Canadian Tire Website is awful for trying to put a link for a product.  I will give navigation directions but if anyone can get a link that works please post it.  Go to www.canadiantire.ca and do a quicksearch for "splitter", it is the third product listed.  Their electric splitter will show up as well and is on sale as well.

I have attached the picture as well for quicker reference.


Kevin.


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 8, 2007)

Foot-operated Log Splitter

Sale: $69.99 
Reg: $99.99

Product #57-5114-6

Overall Rating 
   4 out of 5  
 Features

Foot pedal provides high leverage for safe, fast use 
Dual steel log supports keep log in place 
Folds flat for storage and transport 
Four-year limited manufacturer's warranty 


  Product Reviews  Review This Product    

Overall   4 out of 5  

Durability   3 out of 5  
Appearance   4 out of 5  
Quality   4 out of 5  

Gabbybee 
 (read all my reviews) 


  Nice Product  Date: October 21, 2007  

"Nice little piece of kit. Easier then an axe I bought one the other day and find it easy to use. A little labour intensive not as easy as a gas one but you can use it in the house or under in the shed and stores easily. The only drawback I see is it does not look terribly durable and the instructions do not say the max size log it will split. So far I have had no problem with logs up to 22 inches long and fairly large across you just have to turn them over and split the other side A fairly good cheap log splitter" 
1 of 1 people found this review helpful.
Was this review helpful to you?  Yes No (Report Inappropriate Review) 
Share this review:


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 8, 2007)

Wouldn`t mind having that little beast myself if it works?


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 8, 2007)

For $70, it might be worth a shot.
You can always return it there for a full refund if you don't like it.


----------



## KevinM (Dec 10, 2007)

I will write a review in a few weeks, mine is currently hidden :zip: .

Kevin.


----------



## narutojp (Dec 12, 2007)

As I said in another post, I purchased an 8 ton manual mini splitter from All American Log Splitters, Inc. this year.  It’s basically a metal frame in which you put in your wood, pump the jack with your foot or hand thereby raising the wood into a wedge.  It’s pretty quiet except with some of my wood which ‘pops’ when it cracks/splits.  I like it a lot better than using a plain wedge, and it fits into the trunk of my car, meaning it’s easy to transport anywhere.  Here is a link  http://www.minisplitter.com/


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 11, 2008)

Kevin:

Still waiting for that post on the manual log splitter your wife bought you for Xmas.  You must have tried it out by now?  Don`t keep us in suspense any longer.


----------



## KevinM (Jan 12, 2008)

I am splitting delivered wood so only small rounds, and once or twice split already.  We only burn on the weekends so we don't go through too much wood.  I have only found one log that wouldn't split, but it has multiple knots in it.

Operation is simple, place log on splitter, slide the end block down and step down about a foot on the pedal.  The pedal is spring loaded and comes back up on its own.  There is a ratcheting block at the top which moves down about 1/2" since it is on a slope.  I haven't figured out what sort of mechanical advantage that gives to give it some comparison to other splitters.  Some logs needs just two or three pumps to crack apart, others you need to pump the whole way if the wood is fibrous.   The wedge is fairly narrow, more like and axe than a haul.  The is a little lever on the bottom of the end block to allow you to slide the block up to the top where it is held by a magnet.  You can split things down to about 1" by 2" for kindling.

Some tougher logs I push up a bit on the floor joists above my head for a little extra effort, bonus capability beside being able to work in the warm and dry basement.  There is allot of bending over but if you were splitting with a maul you would need to pick the pieces up anyways.  Not as satisfying or a workout but it is quiet enough that I can process while the kids are sleeping on the first floor.  I also broke my splitting block outside near the beginning of December   .

I will get some pictures which will help the description.

Does it work:  Yes
Will it last:  I think so
Is it fast:  Not really
Body parts used:  thigh, ankle, back

Anybody have any questions?

Kevin.


----------



## Gene K. (Jan 13, 2008)

This reminds me of a device I remember seeing when I was a child growing up in farm country. Roughly, a local farmer had welded some sections of metal beams together and a wedge was welded to the top beam. He then simply put a floor jack on the bottom of the frame and pumped the floor jack. Slowly and inevitably, the toughest chunks always split.

Don't get too detailed in your questions on this device; I was probably eight or so when I saw it. Still, I remember thinking that it was pretty clever at the time.



			
				KevinM said:
			
		

> I am splitting delivered wood so only small rounds, and once or twice split already.  We only burn on the weekends so we don't go through too much wood.  I have only found one log that wouldn't split, but it has multiple knots in it.
> ...
> 
> Kevin.


----------



## johnnywarm (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello everybody.


Has anybody tried the Air splitter??


JW


----------



## KevinM (May 7, 2008)

Well the burning season is over unless we get a cold snap.

I was moving the leftover CSD wood and splitting some of the pieces last weekend.  Putting the splitter on the upper section of the deck made it easier to pick up the wood since I could step down one step rather than needing to bend all the way over.

The bad news is that the removable leg broke.  I don't know if it was from the bottom piece flexing or from rocking side to side while splitting.  It came with a four year Canadian Tire warranty so I brought it in and got a new one, no questions asked.  Below are pictures showing the weld area and how the legs look bent up.

Will see how the new unit holds up compared to the first.

Kevin.


----------

